# TBG Southern Zone Hunt



## sawtooth

Alright! It's getting to be that time of year again. The TBG Southern Zone Hunt will be held at the Chickasawhatchee WMA  January 13-15, 2017. I realize that this the week following the close of the regular deer season. After speaking with many members, this seemed like a good idea because most people attending are there to hunt pigs anyway. In the past, this hunt was held the  last weekend of deer season. 
   We will be camped at the Mudd Creek campground- there are no showers and no running water- if you think you'll need it, bring it. The weather last year was perfect, other than a little rain. Please mark your calendars and make plans to attend, I hope to see everyone there. 
The Mudd Creek campground is on the South side of HWY62 between Albany and Leary.


----------



## Knee Deep

Been looking forward to this one. Pending nothing happens to change my plans, I definitely plan on being there. Probably get there Thursday.


----------



## SELFBOW

Knee Deep said:


> Been looking forward to this one. Pending nothing happens to change my plans, I definitely plan on being there. Probably get there Thursday.



Hope it don't rain....


----------



## Dennis

Dang I'll be on ossabaw Island that weekend which means it will probably be record low temps that weekend


----------



## pine nut

I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## sawtooth

pine nut said:


> I'm going to try to make it.



Do or do not. There is no try!  I'll save you a good spot in the campground.


----------



## pine nut

Lots of Doctor stuff going on, but I need some woods time!


----------



## stick-n-string

Dendy Mudd creek entrance is on the East side of the property


----------



## sawtooth

stick-n-string said:


> Dendy Mudd creek entrance is on the East side of the property



I know that. And it's South of 62.


----------



## robert carter

I`m planning on going. May have time to give Dendy a few shooting pointers as well...RC


----------



## sawtooth

robert carter said:


> I`m planning on going. May have time to give Dendy a few shooting pointers as well...RC



SOMEBODY needs to!!


----------



## sawtooth

I just wanted to scoot this to the top..... Not very far off and the weather is looking like it's going to be nice. That may change, I know, but for now it looks fine. Make plans to come, won't you?


----------



## Stump Shooter

Well looks like my deer season is over and had to pull the Horse Creek hunt for this coming week. I was able to get the week off for the Chic hunt so I will be early but not sure how late I will stay. Looking forward to it.


----------



## beaulesye10

I was out there yesterday, plenty of oaks down from the tornado and more water than I've seen in a while out there! I did see 9 hogs so the pigs under an oak tree 50 yards from the tree I was set up on, so they are still around.


----------



## Knee Deep

Looks like warmer temps than the past few years. 70s and 50s. Counting down the days


----------



## Stump Shooter

I am here, I knoe i am a little early but y'all gotta learn to call out sick when the weather is this good.


----------



## beaulesye10

I was out there yesterday afternoon. Found a small group I couldn't close on at dark. Also had two guys walk right up on me, parked behind my truck and when they came up on me said "Sorry we didn't know where you went when we parked behind you but figured we'd come on in".  Water was down a good bit from last week.


----------



## sawtooth

beaulesye10 said:


> I was out there yesterday afternoon. Found a small group I couldn't close on at dark. Also had two guys walk right up on me, parked behind my truck and when they came up on me said "Sorry we didn't know where you went when we parked behind you but figured we'd come on in".  Water was down a good bit from last week.



Public land etiquette at it's finest.


----------



## pine nut

Planning to come down tomorrow!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Saw 7 pigletts today very small, but never saw momma, never seen a nest that was occupied pretty cool. Skeeter's were out bring your Thermacell.


----------



## pine nut

Thanks will do!  Need anything?  Ice?  It will be afternoon likely when I get there.


----------



## Clipper

I will be doing my hunting within an hour of the house for a while due to taking care of my 95  year old mother.  I miss not getting to come down this year, and I miss the swamps.  I'll be watching this thread so kill some pigs.  Good luck and safe hunting to all.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Thanks but I am good for now.


----------



## pine nut

Well, I just got a call while I was in the midst of packing up to come and I'm going to have to bow out.  When you reach my age these things happen all too frequently, but my sweet cousin who was like my little sister and has been battling colon cancer has gone into Hospice care, and I just could not go to the Chick, and feel right about guys.  I hope everyone has fun and a good hunt.  
Bill


----------



## SELFBOW

I should be there midday.


----------



## sawtooth

Day one is in the books. No dead pigs.


----------



## Jayin J

hope yall have better luck today.   Keep afta em...


----------



## Stump Shooter

Well saw two last night at about 35 yards.


----------



## Barebowyer

Good luck and shoot straight! I have to miss it this year as well due to some thing called "WORK!"  amazing how that happens!!!!!  Y'all be safe and stick on for me!!!


----------



## SELFBOW

It was a fun weekend as always...
For me one pig, one quail, and three squirrels...
Gotta thank Stump Shooter for this one. He put me on them.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Had a great time enjoyed meeting new folks, look forward to next year


----------



## pine nut

good pictures thanks!


----------



## bronco611

*what a weekend*

I went to chickasawatchee this weekend with the trad hunters. Been trying to make this hunt for the last 3 years and always was unable to attend. Made it there Friday afternoon around 4:45, set up my camp and went looking for firewood while others were hunting. Saturday morning went to a spot I have seen hogs before and about 45 minutes in I come upon a sow by the creek bank , I watch her for approximately 20 to 25 minutes waiting for her to come my way she is around 25 to 30 yards away. then her 2 piglets show up and she realizes I am there and bluff charges me, but did not come into the open for a shot. she turned and was gone along with the piglets. Saturday evening saw nothing but deer. Sunday morning go to the same place and 10 minutes in run up on 4 large hogs around 200 lbs each, they spot me first but stand their ground . After around 5 minutes one gives me a shot, I estimate for 20 yards but it was actually 25 to 28 and I shot under the hog, they moved off quickly and I could not catch up, so went back and continued on . 1 minute later I see a black hog off to my right around 40 yards off, tried to close in but lost that one also. went on to the creek and circled back and heard a loud squeal from my left. Slipped in a see 1 large boar around 300 to 350 lbs and 5 sows around 100 to 150 each. get an opportunity for a sow and think I won't make that mistake twice and shot and bounced the arrow off of her back. They never run off, just walked fast , i found my arrow quickly and started closing in for another try. I get a chance again at 15 yards and stare a hole in it and let it fly, didn't take enough time to notice a twig 4 yards from the sow and hit the twig and arrow bounces through the woods(lost that one). The big boar gets aggravated and starts huffing and growling and popping his jaws and starts toward me, I freeze draw and hope that he stops, and he did. behind a lot of thick stuff around 20 yards from me. we stare at each other for around 10 minutes and he is not happy with me being there. He finally turns and trots off fast and the others follow. That was the last I saw of them. It was fun, exciting and scared the mess out of me all at the same time, but I was never nervous, just kept thinking how to get on them and get a shot. This is the true aspect of hunting, sitting with a gun you miss all of the interaction and Adrenalin rush of the up close in your face action. I think ya'll have ruined me. I loved the experience can't wait to do it again. Had a great time and met some real hunters, time around camp was so relaxing and enjoyable also. till next time , Bronco.


----------



## pine nut

Enjoyed your story Bronco611.  Almost as good as being there with ya!  thanks for sharing maybe next year!   That's what I said last year too!  LOL!


----------



## chrisharper

This was my first time hunting pigs and I appreciate the advice everyone gave. You guys were very welcoming and I'll definitely be coming back to many more hunts due to the hospitality that was shown. I was fortunate enough to get on pigs twice, which was just as good as killing one in my book. I look forward to more hunts with y'all and I'll likely see many of you at the SGTP shoot next month. 

This is Chris Harper for those of you that were at the camp and need a username on the forum to link to.


----------



## Barebowyer

Sounds like y'all had a big time.  I am sorry I missed it this year!!


----------



## Allen Oliver

As always a good time with Old Friends and new ones. I only heard hogs on my way out of the woods Saturday night. Thanks for putting it together again D-Man.


----------



## bronco611

*Couple of unique trees I have ran across at Chickasawhatchee*

I thought some of you may enjoy seeing a few trees I have ran across at Chickasawhatchee while hunting . The extremely large cypress tree is around 15 ft in diameter at the base or larger, the other tree heaven only knows why it grew like this? But different is a good thing.


----------

